# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Ontwaken uit coma

## andy

Hallo,
mijn moeder is maandag 02/08 met spoed opgenomen na hersenbloeding (subduraal hematoom) door val, zij ligt momenteel nog steeds in een coma na eerder geopereerd te zijn.
Voor ons is het nu bang afwachten wanneer zij zal ontwaken. 
Heeft iemand ervaring met dergelijke situaties, aangaande de duur van de coma of de toestand na het eventuele ontwaken,...
Alvast bedankt, groetjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Géén ervaring mee, maar ik wil je hééééél véééél sterkte toewensen; zal een stresserende en moelijke tijd zijn!!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Andy,

Is nl zo dat ik zelf er niet heel veel ervaring mee hebt hoe het zit als iemand nog in coma ligt.Wat wel is dat mijn vader 4 jaar geleden ook een CVA heeft gedaan.Wat ik toen heb gedaan is een specifiek forum opgezocht over CVA misschien kan jij dat ook doen. Je moet anders maar eens google naar De Nederlandse CVA -vereniging daar kan je met lotgenoten praten,en daar kunnen ze zeker en vast je vragen beantwoorden.
Je moet naar het CVA forum gaan.

Is gewoon maar een tip.

Groetjes en heel veel sterkte!!!

Do

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Andy,

Helaas kan ik je ook niet verder helpen. Heb wel een aantal mensen meegemaakt in mijn omgeving welke een coma gehad hebben, maar bij ieder liep het allemaal anders. Vaak is de duur van een coma niet zo te vertellen, bij ieder persoon ligt dat weer anders, en ook de ontwaking uit een coma vat ieder persoon weer anders op.

Ik wil je iig wel heel veel sterkte wensen en hoop dat je moeder inmiddels al uit haar coma is!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## andy

Ze ligt momenteel nog steeds in dezelfde toestand, grtjs.

----------


## dotito

Wens je nogmaals heel veel sterkte toe!!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ze ligt momenteel nog steeds in dezelfde toestand, grtjs.


Ook ik kan helaas niets meer doen dan je heel veel sterkte wensen!

----------


## andy

Moeder is op 12/09 overleden, zij is sinds het gebeuren op 02/08 niet meer uit de coma ontwaakt en vervolgens langzaam ingeslapen.

Aan allen dank voor uw reacties en steunbetuigingen, groetjes Andy.

----------


## dotito

Bij deze wens ik je heel veel kracht toe,bij het verwerken van je verlies.

Mijn oprechte deelneming

Do

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Andy,

Ik wens je heel veel kracht en sterkte toe met het verlies van je moeder!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## gossie

Dag Andy,
Ik wens je veel sterkte en kracht toe, om dit verlies te dragen en het verdriet te delen, samen met (evt.) familie en vrienden.

Sterkte, een lieve groet van Gossie

----------

